# Cheap fire extinguisher



## Themuleous (4 Sep 2007)

I just got a 2kg fire extinguisher from eBay for Â£21.45 including postage, the 5kg would work out even cheaper in the long run.  This is probably the cheapest place I've found.  Will be trying it on my German reg, so will be sure to let people know if it works out OK, there should be no reason why it wouldn't work.

Just letting people know 

http://search.ebay.co.uk/_W0QQsassZ123safer4u

Sam


----------



## ulster exile (4 Sep 2007)

That's where I got mine from last year, although mine was a little dearer than yours with postage.

They promised that if it wasn't full when I received it, they'd refill it.

Pretty good customer service, although they did manage to send it to my home address when I'd specified work - thye did rectifiy it pretty quick though.

If I didn't know where to get a reconditioned one near me, I'd definitely use them again.


----------



## Themuleous (4 Sep 2007)

That's encouraging, cheers Chris  their eBay feedback is excellent too.

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Sep 2007)

Just won one, so gonna wait for it to turn up now


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (5 Sep 2007)

be aware that extinguishers have a 10 year test certificate on them, be careful to check that its 'in test' before you buy them.  If not, its about Â£30 to get a test done, sometimes more if they need to respray the cylinder.  Because of the normal usage of the extinguishers, no test = no fill, under any circumstances.

Just a heads up


----------



## ulster exile (5 Sep 2007)

That's why I was so glad that I had mine refilled last month - it was stamped September 1997 and they did warn me that it couldn't be filled next time without a re-test.

Cheaper to buy another reconditioned one.

Thanks for the clarification though - I didn't know just how dear it would be to get a retest, only that it would be more than the cost of a replacement.


----------



## paulzog (1 Nov 2007)

*co2 cylinders*

Hi All, I have just joined your site having seen the link from the planted tank.

 I have been running a pressurised co2 system for a couple of years after starting with a yeast set up. My autistic daugthter knocked the yeast bottle on its side & it emptied its contents into the tank with dire results. I managed to save most of my fish stock but this experience prompted me to go pressurised. I use a JBL controller, solenoid & probe which I bought second hand from e-bay. The system works well & my only moan is that the probes seem to die too frequently.

I couldn't stand the thought of regular refills into tiny bottles at silly prices so I have a 5 KG bottle which lasts in my 125 litre tank about 2 years. I used to live in oxfordshire where I had it filled for Â£6 ! - compare that to the aquatic shop prices. However I have moved to worcestershire & do not seem to be able to find any place to fill it. The pressure is dropping so the situation is becoming urgent. Does anyone of you good people know anywhere that refills in the worcestershire/gloucestershire/warwickshire areas? or further away as I travel about in business quite a bit.

I am unsure of fertiliser dosing so will be keen to learn about that side of the hobby. I have to declare from the outset that I enjoy a planted tank with highish fish stocks, many of the planted tanks I have seen on the websites have  little or no fish stock whatsoever!    

Paul


----------



## Rob33 (1 Nov 2007)

Paul.... Not too far from you :

Bryland Fire Protection. Unit 3 Peartree lane. Dudley.  01384 573301

Just up the road from Merry Hill shopping centre.

There is also somewhere in Bromsgrove (or Redditch?) - but I've lost the address     If I find it, I'll let you know.


----------



## paulzog (2 Nov 2007)

*carbon dioxide*

Hi, thanks for the quick reply & info. The bottle ran out this morning so I went into panic mode. After searching the net & local fire extinguisher places I finally found one in Cheltenham.  They charged Â£30 for the 5 KG - is that the norm?, I think my last fill cost of Â£6 was either a bargain or maybe the guy made a mistake.

Anyway I am glad to be back in business & I am gently lowering the ph back to its usual 7.

I have just moved house so I only have a RIO 125 & a small 60 litre for my 9 year old. The RIO has the controller system & the small tank has the Tetra co2 depot. Both tanks are only 7 weeks from set up but an Echinodorus has sent up a stalk which is now 10 inches above the surface & therefore the same distance above the lights. Does anyone know how to get this to flower?

Thanks

Paulzog


----------



## RossMartin (2 Nov 2007)

I'm looking at buying the JBL Profi set 2. Are fire extinhuishers compatible with it??

Many Thanks

Ross


----------



## beeky (2 Nov 2007)

I believe you can get adaptors which convert from disposable to refillable, so I'm guessing that with the adaptor the JBL would be OK with a fire extinguisher. Also have a look at "Semi DIY" in Hardware.


----------



## paulzog (2 Nov 2007)

I have the JBL Controller/solenoid/sensor but the regulator is an unknown make. From what I gather most regulators fit the standard FE but some are a snugger fit than others.

If you read the 'new starter co2 questions' post it will give a better idea.

Thanks

Paulzog


----------



## Themuleous (3 Nov 2007)

You can get an adaptor so disposable regs can take refillable cylinders from here

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/addtob ... 9&rets=243

Also, cylinders are all supplied with a standard size thread fixture.  The only regs which I know cant fit any cylinder are the old JBL regs, a new kit shouldn't have that problem.  Even if they do its a simple case of filing down the thread on the reg and it'll fit 

Sam


----------



## daniel19831123 (19 Nov 2007)

I'm very tempted to get the CO2 fire extinguisher after reading all these post. But I was wondering how do you turn the bottle on? It's a lever system where you press the lever and CO2 is release. So how do you keep the lever in an open position? Or do you change the lever and disconnect the hose that came with the extinguisher? I used to buy CO2 bottle that came readily used for aquatic and bar purposes, never bought any fire extinguisher though I know it's possible to. So sorry for all these silly question. 

Cheers


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Nov 2007)

Hi,
    Check Sam's excellent FE tutorial: http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=266

Cheers,


----------



## Rob33 (19 Nov 2007)

An alternative to using tape (as Sam has done) would be to drill a hole through the handles, & use a nut and bolt to keep them clamped.


----------



## Garuf (29 Nov 2007)

Worked seamlessly initially but today found everything gassed for seemingly no reason, most likely a altered reg.
like all co2 be careful, its terrible having to see all your fish dead.


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Nov 2007)

Ohh nooo.. Garuf sorry to hear about that. Have you confirmed that the regulator is faulty? I'm almost afraid to ask but could you tell us what brand and model regulator it is?


----------



## Garuf (29 Nov 2007)

I don't know how to tell if its faulty or not but it's a lunapet reg.


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Nov 2007)

Garuf,
           I'm thinking that you could take it to a welding supply shop and see if they could perhaps hook it up to a bottle and test it for you (depending on how nice they are). I don't know what's available up by your way. Any chance of contacting the manufacturer or supplier?

Cheers,


----------



## Themuleous (29 Nov 2007)

The cylinder didn't get warmed at all did it?  All regs have a fail save, so if the pressure in the cylinder gets to high it'll degas to stop it exploding.

Just an idea

Sam


----------



## Garuf (29 Nov 2007)

Nope, the cylinder if anything would have caught a chill, my room gets cold. 

Ceg, nothings really available my way, I guess I could ask welding and fabrication at college but how would they know if it's faulty or not?


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Nov 2007)

They could just hook it up to a pressure source such as another bottle or other pneumatic supply and see if it can maintain the low stage pressure which ought to be somewhere between 1 and 3 PSI as you set the needle valve. If the side of the needle valve has failed and is still in a failed position the outlet pressure would be higher as shown on the low stage gauge. That's the only way it could have emptied and entire bottle of gas in a few hours. For example you set the needle valve 1/4 turn which should read maybe 1/2 PSI and instead it reads 5 PSI. It might even be that when you have the needle valve closed you still get a pressure reading. This means an internal leak as opposed to an external leak. You could do this yourself but you'd have to use another full bottle and monitor the gauge.

Cheers,


----------



## andy (30 Nov 2007)

Just a heads up if anyone wants a CO2 FE for Â£15

http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/show ... p?t=227959

He now has only 3 left as i bought 2 today


----------

